# stray pit what breed



## garrett0922 (Jul 1, 2013)

she wondered up to my house i have three other dogs she took kindly to them so did they but she was very malnourished and just skin and bones so i took her in looked like she just had pups and they just dumped her id just like to know what iv got myself into with her haha i gave her some dewormer and tick bath also im hoping to keep her for an outside dog if the wife lets me just please any other info about her will help also cause im gaining her some weight with puppy chow and stuff she is very nice and loves to cuddle yet she only listens to me mainly haha but thatll be ok.

how can i post piks of her it says enter url


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

for pics its best to upload to photobucket and copy paste the


----------

